# Does kibble cause tarter?



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I mostly feed Abbey home cooked but am still adding some kibble (puppy & adult) to some of her meals, which I hope to phase out soon. Although I brush her teeth often but not everyday, the vet pointed out one tooth at the very back on each side has tarter on it. She's only 5 months old. Do you think the kibble is the culprit?


----------



## hollyollyc (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Caddy,

This is an interesting question because I have not found any solid evidence that kibble promotes tartar build up.

I will mention though that I got Jazmin at 5 months old and she had tartar build up and she has been eating kibble since she has been able to (what the breeder fed). I also got Jelena around 6 months of age and she had tartar build up, but on both occasions they retained their 3-4 baby teeth which my vet said was causing the build up and during their spay I had them removed. Do you think it could be baby teeth?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Bacteria play a major role in the formation of plaque and tartar. Bacteria live on the remnants of food in the mouth. When bacteria combine with saliva and food debris in the channels between the tooth and gum, plaque forms and accumulates on the teeth.
When bacteria continue to grow in the plaque, and as calcium salts are deposited, the plaque becomes a lime-like material called tartar.

So I would say this......food debris of ANY kind cause tartar and plaque!
So keep on brushing and use a good enzymatic paste or gel to help control the bacteria.
Just like humans though, (I am one) some mouths just form bacteria quicker than can be gotten rid of ! (In my case, it ruined my teeth)

I also kinda think there is something in the raw chicken and natural chews Molly gets.......she is 3 yrs old now and her teeth are great!


----------



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

Think of the texture of dry food, its sort of like the equivalent of you eating biscuits. Its going to get stuck in the teeth. However, most food are going to get stuck in their teeth as they dont have many ways to get it out so as long as you are brushing and giving chews to keep them clean you should be fine no matter the diet.


----------



## A lioness (Dec 7, 2014)

Would anyone recommend good healthy chews


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

A lioness said:


> Would anyone recommend good healthy chews


Raw meaty bones. Or make your own jerky meat. Homemade ensures you that there's nothing shady in it.

I think genetics, and maybe other triggers(?) can play a role too. My standard Cal, and my miniature Yuki both got their teeth cleaned at the vet's office a couple of years ago. Both at the same time. Cal's teeth and gum are still in good shape, according to the vet this afternoon (we were there for Cal's eyes). I scrape away some plaque every once in a while. Not much. And I give a raw meaty bone every once in a while. I also mix some kibble in with his raw. 
Yuki's teeth are horrible. They're like a plaque magnet. I have to scrape and brush very frequently to keep her teeth and gum in an _acceptable_ shape. And she's on 100% raw. Go figure.

Smoking is bad for you, but one of my grandfathers died of old age at 92. He had smoked his entire life, he was overweight, and he liked fatty foods (homemade though). Go figure again...


----------



## Scully (Sep 30, 2014)

We find carrots work really well for our dogs teeth.

They also get natural chews like cows ears ect and sometimes raw bones. Awkward shaped things help too as i feel they get different areas of the teeth as they have to be chewed differently. We try to keep processed or shop brought dog treats to a minimum too.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I've been reading this thread and wondering the same things about kibble (and other foods) and what are good chews for teeth. I have been concerned about this for a while and have tried all of the advice I have read on this forum over the months.

I was keeping away from rawhide because of concerns that I had seen expressed - and have been using occasional raw bones (perhaps once a week) and raw chicken pieces (usually every day a wing or two) and numerous chew toys, ropes, dried salmon pieces and fins, dried ears, tracheas, nylabones etc. 

As Dulcie has gotten older, I have noticed her teeth getting yellower and also getting some buildup. Compared to her poodle friends at the park, her teeth are noticeably less white. This has been really bothering me, because I brush them, do all the things I have read most recommended and she comes from very healthy poodle lines (and the poodles at my breeder's house all had lovely "smiles" ).

Well, this week, I decided to try rawhides again - after carefully reading up on it and choosing the very best kind I could find - USA made, smooth continuous pieces rolled into a twist or a shape (not splintered bits and pieces), etc. Careful supervision, etc.

I have to say, the difference in Dulcie's teeth over the past couple of days of enthusiastic chewing on a rawhide twist is really noticeable. Most of the discoloration on the outer surfaces and most inner surfaces of her teeth has been rubbed off and her teeth are also noticeably whiter.

I think I am going to have to go with rawhide chews in addition to the other chews I offer her. It is interesting to me that she seemed to be ASKING for help with the teeth - she had begun to bring me everything in her toy box that was remotely a teeth cleaning chew toy - even the nylabone that she had had no interest in before. She was gnawing away at an old beef bone and I really think she was scraping at her teeth deliberately. She also seemed very frustrated. Maybe the buildup was bugging her!

So, the rawhide became her favorite thing and she is working her way slowly along it. She is also enjoying a braided bully stick (she has always enjoyed bully sticks, but again they did not seem to be helping as much with cleaning her teeth as I had hoped).

I wish I had before and after pictures to show you what I mean.

Bottom line: although I am not 100% a fan of rawhide, I am going to continue to offer her these densely braided chews because they really seem to be the best thing for her teeth.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I am a big fan of antlers - and so is Luce! She also loves the marrow bones from the grocery store. I freeze them and give her one as a treat occasionally. I don't throw them out since she loves to gnaw on them. Just a few nights ago she went rummaging through her toy basket to get the perfect bone to gnaw on!


----------

